# Worldmark-just been to five; quick review



## Cathyb (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Tuggers: I am doing this note sitting in Worldmark Depoe Bay in a gorgeous corner unit and trying to see whales at the same time  . Here are my personal thumbnail opinions of five WM locations we have just visited. If you have a laptop, sign up for Worldmark's Internet for 10 days--$15.95. Good in Canada and U.S. Worldmarks.

1.  Victoria: Fantastic. Get the penthouse units and watch seaplanes take off  (from the water)right from your patio; hot tub on deck! Do the On/Off two day bus and use it to take you back and forth to Empress Hotel and downtown. 

2.  Vancouver: Tiniest one bedroom but has most of what you need. We were on 19th floor, view of downtown. City noise at night, lots of police and ambulance sirens, bring earplugs :ignore: . Do the On/Off bus, go to Aquarium, Stanley Park and Granville Island on the bus. No amenities but they have Sheraton usage of their spa. Don't eat breakfast at Sheraton--cost us $50 for egg dishes  

3.  Camlin: Terrific location and units. Do the one bedroom for spaciousness. Walk to Pike's Fish Market, downtown, shopping -- everything. Bus from airport stops near there as does most other buses. Eat dinner at the Asian restauraunt one block away -- creative dishes.

4.  Seaside: Confusing at first in parking.  Park on the level that your unit is.  Ocean is in view but 1/4 mile away.  Neat small downtown street with lots of touristy stores. For a one nighter, the studio is pretty nice. We had an ocean peek from side of our unit. Wallbed.

5.  Depoe Bay: Love it!  We have corner unit so have three patios--all with ocean views.  Have not seen the whales YET  BUT HOPE TO.  Large units, easy parking, nice staff.  We paid $25 and had them grocery shop for us so the food was here when we got here (long driving trip). 

Be happy to answer any questions, if I can


----------



## rhonda (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, Cathy!  Sign me up ... I'm ready for another WM roadtrip!


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reviews...not a WM member yet, but this makes me think I should be!


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rhonda--I'm planning for 2011 now*



rhonda said:


> Thanks, Cathy!  Sign me up ... I'm ready for another WM roadtrip!



Rhonda: We loved Victoria, Camlin and Depot Bay -- so we are told that you can get a hyroplane type passenger ship to take you from Seattle to Victoria.  We won't be driving that type of vacation again, too tiring for oldsters.  Does anyone know how to get from Seattle to Depoe Bay without landing in Portland?


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a good recap of some of the best resorts that WorldMark has to offer. We just recently hit a number of the same resorts plus a few in NorCal. The "drive-to strategy" of having a number of resorts in a regional area, really makes WorldMark a great timeshare product. One of the most flexible products I have seen.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Does anyone know how to get from Seattle to Depoe Bay without landing in Portland?



There are a number of ways to do it. Head over to the Pacific Coast Highway (101) that parallels I-5 on the coast. Obviously it is a longer ride, but you have a better opportunity to take in some great scenery. 

So any route that sends you over to 101 will work. From Tacoma, I find the best route is to head over to 101 from Olympia on US-12. But you can do the same an a number of points further south on I-5 below Olympia. US-30 is another route near Longview/Kelso is another route, and one that parallels the Columbia over to the coast.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 14, 2009)

Planning for 2011?  Good for you!  

We've been toying with a loop through the three Worldmark resorts in New Mexico with a visit to the Ojo Caliente Hot Springs.  We'd like to take a small RV similar to our Summer 2008 trip to Yellowstone -- especially as Ojo Caliente offers discounted facility passes to guests staying in their campground.  We are thinking of leaving San Diego late afternoon/early evening, driving across the desert at night, one night at WM Rancho Vistoso (Tucson, AZ), 2 nights at WM Santa Fe,  2 nights at Ojo Caliente campground, then 2-3 nights each at WM Red River, WM Taos ... returning home through WM Bison Ranch and perhaps WM Indio.  Link: Google map of the rough plan. Haven't nailed down dates yet.

Of course, your description of the Victoria Penthouse may sway us back into the NW.  Sitting in a private hot tub watching seaplanes sounds like great fun!  Besides, I'm getting low on Empress tea.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Planning for 2011?  Good for you!



Not planning on visiting the WM frontier outpost in New Braunfels?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 14, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Not planning on visiting the WM frontier outpost in New Braunfels?


Sure, let's add that too -- but sadly, we've already missed Wicked in San Antonio.  It is a long drive from Red River/Taos areas to New Braunfels -- so we'll break up the drive a bit by visiting my MIL in OKC.  I'm sure she'll welcome our RV in her driveway.  Link to revised trip in progress -- missing a stopover somewhere between New Braunfels and  AZ.  I guess we'll look for a campground somewhere!


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 14, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> 5. Depoe Bay:  Have not seen the whales YET BUT HOPE TO.


 
Cathy - if you are used to watching the whales in Maui it will be harder to see them - they don't breech or come out of the water nearly as much as we see in Hawaii - it took us a long time to realize that mostly what we saw was some spouting but not much of the whale itself.  You need to look closely and watch for the spouting and some dark spots...  I hope you have better luck than we have - we've watched for them several trips but we're so used to seeing so much of them in Maui that it's just not quite the same.  Maybe they are just more active in the warmer waters in Hawaii.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 14, 2009)

*How was the weather?*

This is a good mini-review... 

How did the weather turn out for you?  I think it cooled off quite a bit...so my assumption the no a/c wasn't a problem, am I right?


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Sure, let's add that too -- but sadly, we've already missed Wicked in San Antonio.  It is a long drive from Red River/Taos areas to New Braunfels -- so we'll break up the drive a bit by visiting my MIL in OKC.  I'm sure she'll welcome our RV in her driveway.  Link to revised trip in progress -- missing a stopover somewhere between New Braunfels and  AZ.  I guess we'll look for a campground somewhere!



It is playing in Austin right now. So get going quick. 

But you are right, the distance to New Braunfels from any other WorldMark resort makes it a challenge. And hopefully the rumor that the sales group is spreading about the Club closing is just a rumor, and WRDC will find a way to fill in the gaps in the WorldMark network.

And New Braunfels is a great resort, and I have enjoyed it a number of times. It is just needs to some WM neighbors.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 14, 2009)

ricoba said:


> ...so my assumption the no a/c wasn't a problem, am I right?


Rick,  

Which of Cathy's locations was without A/C?  I recall Vancouver not having A/C (only a box fan) but haven't visited the others on her list.  Thx!


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2009)

I do not think any of those locations have A/C.

I know Victoria, Camlin, Depoe Bay, and Vancouver do not.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 14, 2009)

As I remember she was concerned about the Seattle, Vancouver & Victoria (especially) locations....

There was a heat wave at the time and I know she mentioned that some of the units did not have a/c, but I don't remember exactly which one she was most concerned over.

I do remember writing her and telling her that no a/c in Victoria should not be a problem since the climate is normally mild and has a nice sea breeze.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 14, 2009)

*Born to Travel - Maui vs Depoe Bay whales*



Born2Travel said:


> Cathy - if you are used to watching the whales in Maui it will be harder to see them - they don't breech or come out of the water nearly as much as we see in Hawaii - it took us a long time to realize that mostly what we saw was some spouting but not much of the whale itself.  You need to look closely and watch for the spouting and some dark spots...  I hope you have better luck than we have - we've watched for them several trips but we're so used to seeing so much of them in Maui that it's just not quite the same.  Maybe they are just more active in the warmer waters in Hawaii.



You are so right!  We have now seen those sneaky whales out our living room window.  We had two that would spout and then you see a slight dark body bowing out of the water and then sometimes we have seen the tail.  In Maui, as you said, they almost walk on their tails -- well, maybe I am exaggerating a wee bit .  We still are mesmerized by both breeds. Love it


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rick - weather*



ricoba said:


> This is a good mini-review...
> 
> How did the weather turn out for you?  I think it cooled off quite a bit...so my assumption the no a/c wasn't a problem, am I right?



We started out late July and had 105 in Bakersfield overnight stop; 90 in Sacramento; 90 in Grant's Pass, 90 in Portland then Victoria was mid-70s, clouds and mist in Vancouver and about 65, then in Seattle it was mid-60s with light rain.  Seaside, OR and Depoe Bay have been 70 and sunny.

By the way, the WORST part of this wonderful trip was two hours of going nowhere trying to cross back into our gorgeous USA.  I actually got a lump in my throat as we passed over the Border.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 15, 2009)

*A/Cs*



ricoba said:


> This is a good mini-review...
> 
> How did the weather turn out for you?  I think it cooled off quite a bit...so my assumption the no a/c wasn't a problem, am I right?



No A/Cs in any of the five (unless I missed seeing the controls).  We went to Home Depot before leaving on the trip and bought a small fan in case we needed an extra one, but all the units had fans that we used.  In Vancouver we needed all 3 of their fans going to 'survive'.  We live near the beach at home so our blood runs thin and cannot take over 80 degrees without discomfort.  Here in Depoe Bay we can open the patio doors all night as they have screen doors too.  It cools off the place quickly but those darn seagulls are so noisy.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip Cathy.  By starting at Victoria and ending at Depoe Bay, rather than the other way around, you saved the best for last!  As for those noisy seagulls we have been recommending that they move some of them to Branson where they could take care of the frogs that ribbit all night keeping folks awake.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2009)

*Fred in Colorado*



cotraveller said:


> Sounds like a great trip Cathy.  By starting at Victoria and ending at Depoe Bay, rather than the other way around, you saved the best for last!  As for those noisy seagulls we have been recommending that they move some of them to Branson where they could take care of the frogs that ribbit all night keeping folks awake.



Fred, thanks to your suggestion a year or so ago, I reversed my plan and went to Victoria first to assure that we got into Depoe Bay and I am forever grateful to you. :whoopie:  We are on Second Floor of a corner unit in G Building and couldn't be happier.  We have taken pictures in all five -- can you tell me again which areas you are short on pictures?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2009)

*Worldmark -- a concern (or two)!!!*

While staying at the Seaside, we received a form letter about checking out the next day.  My concern was that 'Worldmark' did NOT appear anywhere on this letter.  It was only Wyndham.  Is this something Worldmark owners should be nervous about or am I too sensitive?

Another question:  When at the Camlin in Seattle we did the Owner Update.  With their new program TravelShare, it was indicated that owners would get 14 month privileges to reserve units.  Does this mean those who do not join this TravelShare stuff will now be a step under in Pecking order to get units in hard-to-get places and times???


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> While staying at the Seaside, we received a form letter about checking out the next day.  My concern was that 'Worldmark' did NOT appear anywhere on this letter.  It was only Wyndham.  Is this something Worldmark owners should be nervous about or am I too sensitive?



I noticed a similar thing when we were at Steamboat Springs last month, which is a shared resort with Wyndham Vacation Ownership.  We didn't receive a checkout letter, but the signs all said Wyndham, no WorldMark signs.  I made a note of it on the WorldMark comment form (email form these days). 



Cathyb said:


> Another question:  When at the Camlin in Seattle we did the Owner Update.  With their new program TravelShare, it was indicated that owners would get 14 month privileges to reserve units.  Does this mean those who do not join this TravelShare stuff will now be a step under in Pecking order to get units in hard-to-get places and times???



That one is sales talk.  The only Travelshare booking extra is Fun Time, at 21 to 42 days before checkin.  There is no change in the 13 month booking window.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hi Tuggers: I am doing this note sitting in Worldmark Depoe Bay in a gorgeous corner unit and trying to see whales at the same time  . Here are my personal thumbnail opinions of five WM locations we have just visited.



Cathy - did you book these stays with Wyndham points? 

 if so, how far in advance and how many days did you stay at each?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 8, 2009)

ronandjoan: No, booked with Worldmark credits exactly at 13 months out.  We did the following number of nights: Victoria-3; Vancouver-4; Seattle-2; Seaside-1; Depoe Bay 4.  We in Worldmark are only allowed to join together 14 nights.  If I could have done it 'my' way, it would have been Victoria-5; Vancouver-4; Seattle-4; Seaside-2; Depoe Bay 5.


----------



## LLW (Sep 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> ronandjoan: No, booked with Worldmark credits exactly at 13 months out.  We did the following number of nights: Victoria-3; Vancouver-4; Seattle-2; Seaside-1; Depoe Bay 4.  We in Worldmark are only allowed to join together 14 nights.  If I could have done it 'my' way, it would have been Victoria-5; Vancouver-4; Seattle-4; Seaside-2; Depoe Bay 5.



Or you could have broken them into 2 groups: Victoria and Vancouver in one, and Seattle, Seaside and Depoe in another, if 6 lead-in nights for Depoe were enough. The 14 night-limit is for each group. Just for future reference. Don't know why I didn't know that you had wanted 20 nights at the time.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 9, 2009)

*llw-was short*



LLW said:


> Or you could have broken them into 2 groups: Victoria and Vancouver in one, and Seattle, Seaside and Depoe in another, if 6 lead-in nights for Depoe were enough. The 14 night-limit is for each group. Just for future reference. Don't know why I didn't know that you had wanted 20 nights at the time.



We only had 20,000 credits to work with so I am happy thru your help and other Tuggers to have had a terrific time.   I was 'dreaming' with the extended but am glad to know we could do two of those type trips for a possible future plan.


----------

